# Is it even worth WEP?



## bkribbs (May 30, 2010)

With my computer, for some reason, I can't connect to WPA networks. Is it worth haveing a WEP network since they are so easily hackable? Or should I just leave it open?


----------



## linksys (May 30, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> With my computer, for some reason, I can't connect to WPA networks. Is it worth haveing a WEP network since they are so easily hackable? Or should I just leave it open?



some security is better than NO security you should be able to make the network name hidden through the router settings that will help a little more.


----------



## bkribbs (May 30, 2010)

linksys said:


> some security is better than NO security you should be able to make the network name hidden through the router settings that will help a little more.



That will stop is from working still... So I will just use WEP. What are the requirements for a WEP password? I thought it was like 5 letters and 5 digits? and I want it to read something specific, not random.


----------



## tremmor (May 30, 2010)

thats what i do. use house number and street. that works. what fits and gets in there. i would not make it complicated. you do have to access again. i would not use it without some kind of encryption.


----------



## linksys (May 30, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> That will stop is from working still... So I will just use WEP. What are the requirements for a WEP password? I thought it was like 5 letters and 5 digits? and I want it to read something specific, not random.



most of the routers available you can hide or not broadcast the SSID (Service Set Identifier) or known as network name of the network some computers will see that there is a network there but youll have to know the name of the network in order to get on OR youll have to manually create the network on your computer both of which ill be gladly to help

no wpa if i remember is like a min. of 8 letters or numbers and WEP encryption is 64bit encryption of 10 hex digits and 128 bit is 26 hex digits (hex digits combination of letters and numbers)

you can use a phrase but with WEP it "translates" the phrase to a hex number with letters so either way your not just going to be able to just put the phrase you want in and connect to the Net.

WPA is the only one that you can use a phrase as the WPA shared key 

also if you could tell me the make and model number of the computer make and model of the wireless card, and make and model of the router with a version number so i can see if we can find some updates for your equipment so you can use WPA


----------



## bkribbs (May 30, 2010)

tremmor said:


> thats what i do. use house number and street. that works. what fits and gets in there. i would not make it complicated. you do have to access again. i would not use it without some kind of encryption.



So could I use something like 546AWESOME

if that was my address? and where would I type that? In the "passphrase" box? 
or the  "key" box?

and if it is the key, do i type that in all of them?


----------



## linksys (May 30, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> So could I use something like 546AWESOME
> 
> if that was my address? and where would I type that? In the "passphrase" box?
> or the  "key" box?
> ...



no it wont i just tried it on my linksys in the key box so youll have to put it in the passphrase box and it will translate

have you tried updating your wireless driver in device manager?


----------



## bkribbs (May 30, 2010)

linksys said:


> no it wont i just tried it on my linksys
> 
> have you tried updating your wireless driver in device manager?



Its not that easy the way I have to do it. Don't ask

Then what exactly are the requirements?


----------



## linksys (May 30, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> Its not that easy the way I have to do it. Don't ask
> 
> Then what exactly are the requirements?



what kind of wireless router are you using make & model Number


----------



## linksys (May 30, 2010)

ill be on a little later got some stuff to do now if ya still need help with it just leave a reply ill get back atchya


----------



## bkribbs (May 30, 2010)

linksys said:


> what kind of wireless router are you using make & model Number





linksys said:


> ill be on a little later got some stuff to do now if ya still need help with it just leave a reply ill get back atchya



Linksys WRT54G


----------



## linksys (May 31, 2010)

*online utility*

its easy on the router end of it to change all the settings most of the settings as far as wireless are pretty strait forward

have you/ or do you know how to use the online setup utility??
in your internet browser type
192.168.1.1

should come up with a logon screen  type in your username and password if you have one if not then the default is username left blank and password admin

also the problem you said its complicated where you talking about the computer or the router???


----------



## linkin (May 31, 2010)

Yeah you might have to enable certain features in your router's config. I know that my old telstra bigpond router had to be configured properly to be able to use WPA2-PSK


----------



## bkribbs (May 31, 2010)

Nah it is just my computer. The router works fine. I know how to do most stuff like port forwarding and WPA and other stuff. I just don't really get the WEP, which is the best security that I can use.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 31, 2010)

It's definitely still worth it. WEP will stop the majority of people from getting on your network. Seriously, most people aren't hackers, they just see a network and connect to it.


----------



## johnb35 (May 31, 2010)

diduknowthat said:


> It's definitely still worth it. WEP will stop the majority of people from getting on your network. Seriously, most people aren't hackers, they just see a network and connect to it.



Agreed.  I think the majority of people are overconcerned about the security on the router when they don't need to be.


----------



## linksys (May 31, 2010)

johnb35 said:


> Agreed.  I think the majority of people are overconcerned about the security on the router when they don't need to be.



no i beleive what hes sayin is he doesnt quite understand WEP and thats the only encryption he can use on his comp.


----------



## bkribbs (May 31, 2010)

linksys said:


> no i beleive what hes sayin is he doesnt quite understand WEP and thats the only encryption he can use on his comp.



I understand how to make one, but it always comes out as something like J4H2B50FUS, which I don't like. I would like to have a custom one like 234AMAZING or something similar. And I agree, now that I think about it, the majority of the people that would connect to it wouldn't be able to hack a WEP.


----------



## linksys (Jun 1, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> I understand how to make one, but it always comes out as something like J4H2B50FUS, which I don't like. I would like to have a custom one like 234AMAZING or something similar. And I agree, now that I think about it, the majority of the people that would connect to it wouldn't be able to hack a WEP.



have you tried a different wireless utilty to connect to the networks i had a friend who had the same problem and found a different wireless utility and it allowed him to get on WPA nets. cant remember the name tho i think the easiest way would be to go through device manager and find the name model number of your wifi card in your laptop do a google search for wireless utilitys that are compatable with it or if there is an update for the one you have


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 1, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> So could I use something like 546AWESOME



Hexadecimal only uses A though F, so if you wanted to spells something out you would only be able to use those letters.

Have you downloaded all of the Windows updates on your computer?  If you're still using Windows XP SP1, then that can only do WEP, but if you upgrade to SP2 you will be able to use WPA and WPA2, so long as your wireless adapter supports it.  

As far as the security of WEP, as others have said, it's widely considered to be insecure.  It's breakable, however it's somewhat unlikely that someone living near you would see it, have the know how, and then dedicate the time and energy to break into your home network.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

diduknowthat said:


> It's definitely still worth it. WEP will stop the majority of people from getting on your network. Seriously, most people aren't hackers, they just see a network and connect to it.



You also don't protect yourself against the wast majority of people. You protect yourself against the few people that want to gain illegal access. WEP will not stop them.

You also don't need to be a "hacker" to break in. In five mins you can download GUI-software to do it. Push a button, and you are in.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> You also don't protect yourself against the wast majority of people. You protect yourself against the few people that want to gain illegal access. WEP will not stop them.
> 
> You also don't need to be a "hacker" to break in. In five mins you can download GUI-software to do it. Push a button, and you are in.



But which one of your neighbors care enough to download a program to crack your wireless internet? Seems like a complete waste of time to me. I can say literally every neighbor around me has wireless broadband internet and nobody will bother to use anyone elses. Maybe if you live in a high rise or something it'd be a bit more crucial as there are more people around you. But for people living in the suburbs it's really kind of pointless.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 2, 2010)

like pohtaytoez said, WEP uses hexadecimal digits, which are 0-9, A-F.

You can make something out of that, or let it randomise one and remember it. For instance I know mine off the top of my head to be 2673d2d1aa. It used to be something else that I knew, and whenever we changed it or got a new router, I'd put it in myself. You can input your own and it will work, but can only use those digits


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

diduknowthat said:


> But which one of your neighbors care enough to download a program to crack your wireless internet? Seems like a complete waste of time to me. I can say literally every neighbor around me has wireless broadband internet and nobody will bother to use anyone elses. Maybe if you live in a high rise or something it'd be a bit more crucial as there are more people around you. But for people living in the suburbs it's really kind of pointless.



So because _you_ think it is pointless, you won't protect yourself?


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> You also don't need to be a "hacker" to break in. In five mins you can download GUI-software to do it. Push a button, and you are in.



Not exactly.  You need a wireless card with the right chipset, and most guides recommend using two wireless cards and computers.  And the software itself isn't exactly user friendly.  I'm not saying it's super hard, but any idiot wouldn't be able to figure it out.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

Even idiots can do it. Even youtube has plenty of guides to do it


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Even idiots can do it. Even youtube has plenty of guides to do it



Any idiot can pick up a knife and stab you, but that doesn't mean you walk around everyday paranoid for your life. Sure people can do it, but 99% of the people won't. I'm not advocating for WEP use over WPA/2, I'm just saying that if it's the only thing you've got, chances are that it'll work well enough.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

So you compare murder with wireless security now?


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> So you compare murder with wireless security now?



you're really not catching my point are you? Nevermind, I use WPA2 security so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

And you don't get _my_ point.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> And you don't get _my_ point.



Everyone gets your point.  It's just not a very good one.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok guys, everybody has an opinion and they've been said.  Now lets stop before the arguing starts.  Maybe a business network would need higher wireless security but a normal home network would be fine on WEP.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

I am baffled. Are you people really greenlighting WEP? So when people browse by here, they will get a feeling that they are well protected by using WEP?

You are not living in the real world, or you don't really understand network security.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

Using WEP and stuff like MAC filtering is like writing a note on your door that it is locked and then pretend that it is.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Using WEP and stuff like MAC filtering is like writing a note on your door that it is locked and then pretend that it is.



No, using WEP is like locking door but leaving your second story window open.  Yeah, someone can get it, but it's pretty unlikely that they would make the effort when there are plenty of other unlocked doors in the neighborhood.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 2, 2010)

PohTayToez said:


> but it's pretty unlikely



Again, that it leaving your security to chances. That it just stupid.

I can pin a note to that: people that search for great download speed (those people actually exist), they will exploit whatever they can get close to. And WEP-protected networks won't stop them - not even if there are open ones next to you (yours could be the best in the range).


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 2, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Again, that it leaving your security to chances. That it just stupid.
> 
> I can pin a note to that: people that search for great download speed (those people actually exist), they will exploit whatever they can get close to. And WEP-protected networks won't stop them - not even if there are open ones next to you (yours could be the best in the range).




Now you're just fishing for arguments.  People don't got around breaking into WEP networks just searching for faster download rates, and even if they were then that wouldn't technically be a security risk, if they just wanted to download and not try and steal any of your information.  And they especially wouldn't do it if there were unsecured networks within range, now you're just making preposterous claims.  

The worry the average person would have with wireless network security is having financial and online account information compromised.  People that hunt for this sort of information don't attack WEP encrypted networks.  They would have to set outside your house for hours, waiting for you do access something useful online.  No, these people data mine public WiFi spots and unsecured networks, because these are the networks that are likely being used by multiple people at any given time, so there will be a much better chance of obtaining someone's valuable information.

I'm not saying that WEP is secure, because we all no it's not.  It would be ridiculous for any business or high profile individual to use WEP.  But the average person doesn't really need to worry about a WEP secured network anymore than they would need to worry about someone climbing in their second story window.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh well. Live in your dream world. Just don't try and convince people that it is safe to use WEP just because there exist open networks. That is just a ridiculous argument.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 3, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Oh well. Live in your dream world. Just don't try and convince people that it is safe to use WEP just because there exist open networks. That is just a ridiculous argument.



It's cute how you substitute personal insults for logical reasoning.


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 3, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Oh well. Live in your dream world. Just don't try and convince people that it is safe to use WEP just because there exist open networks. That is just a ridiculous argument.





PohTayToez said:


> It's cute how you substitute personal insults for logical reasoning.



Oh lordy. Sorry guys, but I wasn't trying to start an arguement. Lets agree:

-WPA2 is best. 
-If you can't use WPA2, use WPA.
-If you can't use WPA, use WEP.
-Don't leave the network open unless required for some odd reason.
-A WEP network isn't very secure, but it is better that nothing.

Ok?


----------



## linksys (Jun 3, 2010)

wow i never thought id see arguing about wireless security  lol bud as long as youve got something in place youll keep the riff raft out were not talking about the CIA here the dude just wanted to know if wep was better than an open net


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> Oh lordy. Sorry guys, but I wasn't trying to start an arguement. Lets agree:
> 
> -WPA2 is best.
> -If you can't use *WPA2*, use WPA.
> ...


Yes, that's right.  Everyone should use WPA2, but if you can't WEP is better then nothing.


----------



## linksys (Jun 3, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1480508 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's right.  Everyone should use WPA2, but if you can't WEP is better then nothing.



exactly the little homies ridin round the trailer park with there little laptop isnt gonna know how to crack into your net really


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 3, 2010)

linksys said:


> wow i never thought id see arguing about wireless security  lol bud as long as youve got something in place youll keep the riff raft out were not talking about the CIA here the dude just wanted to know if wep was better than an open net



Agreed.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 3, 2010)

linksys said:


> exactly the little homies ridin round the trailer park with there little laptop isnt gonna know how to crack into your net really



Google/youtube "backtrack" or similar tool, and learn how to do it in five mins.

And for the love of god, stop with those "this is not CIA" quotes. That is just as ridiculous as saying WEP is secure to use because there exist non-protected networks.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 3, 2010)

WEP will stop the casual war driver though. Anyone determined enough can eventually get through whatever security you put up. Wasn't WPA cracked a few years ago?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Google/youtube "backtrack" or similar tool, and learn how to do it in five mins.
> 
> And for the love of god, stop with those "this is not CIA" quotes. That is just as ridiculous as saying WEP is secure to use because there exist non-protected networks.


Anyone who is looking to break into your network will get past WEP.  Probably 95% of people who use other peoples network are noobs when it comes to hacking network security, all they do is click connect and hope they find one open to join, heck most people don't even know there is a way to crack WEP.

Is WEP foolproof?  No.  Will it stop hackers?  No.  Will it stop the basic/average user from connecting to your network?  Yes.


----------



## linksys (Jun 3, 2010)

tyttebøvs said:


> Google/youtube "backtrack" or similar tool, and learn how to do it in five mins.
> 
> And for the love of god, stop with those "this is not CIA" quotes. That is just as ridiculous as saying WEP is secure to use because there exist non-protected networks.


Why are you trying to tell people how to HACK other peoples network????

To put the argument to REST There is NO way that the home user can potentially be UNhackable you can still get hacked on Ethernet but if your so Worried about the security of your wireless network I will give you the best piece of advice... Dont Use Wireless!! If some goofball wants to hack into my network more power too them they only thing they will get is some vintage porn lol and some passwords for CF, myspace, facebook ect. even if they do get connected ive got all the security in place i can. I use a firewall machine with IPCOP, hidden SSID, Wpa2, Wireless mac filtering, and use network magic which if i see someone one thats not supposed to be on flip the switch that ive got the modem and router hooked to and go through and redo some of the wireless settings and what not


----------



## linkin (Jun 4, 2010)

Hacked on ethernet? not unless they have physical access to your router... or we're talking over the internet.

Anyway i think the OP has his answer now


----------



## tyttebøvs (Jun 4, 2010)

linksys said:


> Why are you trying to tell people how to HACK other peoples network????



You have got it all wrong. I am not learning people to hack, I am telling people how bad WEP is, so they don't go around and believe they are safe with it by reading this thread. WEP is not much more secure than MAC filtering. You only use this kind of "protection" to stop people from using your network by accident.

Bypassing WEP is so comon knowledge these days, so I am not really giving out hacking tips.


----------

